# Lyft Tipping and Rating Changes



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

https://thehub.lyft.com/blog/driven-by-you


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

_"Passenger forgot to rate? You'll get 5 stars."_

That's a huge change to the rating system. Many pax who are satisfied with the ride experience don't bother to take time to rate the experience, it's only the paxholes who can't wait to abuse the function.
With the additional accrual of automated 5 stars, all those manually submitted 1-4 stars will now be dropping off quicker. Even mediocre drivers should be able to maintain a 4.97 or better. 
Lyft will probably raise the bar as well though, and will start to flag drivers who fall below 4.9, rather then 4.8 which is the current low status for maintaining activation.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

I'm of two minds about the ratings changes. 

1. It gives me a bit more power to eat a 1* when I need to. 

However,

2. I do just fine on the current rating system. I can usually keep a 4.98*-5.00* for hundreds of rides at a time and I'm rarely surprised to see any ratings drop. If my rating is going down, then it's because I deliberately did something to make it go down (I care about my ratings, but I never trade stars for dollars.). 

I'm one of those who believes that driver rating does provide some weight in the dispatch algo, so if this change results in more drivers having a similar rating to me, then it's a net negative for me.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

Good changes, but there are still a lot to go:

1. Bring back estimated ride time. They are showing me all my estimated pick-up distance times again, but have permanently disabled the ability to see how long a ride will be. I drove 15 minutes out of desperation for rides last night, only to arrive and see that ride was only going to last 9 minutes, ended up paying me $3.60. Not worth my time, or the fact that I ended up in the suburbs because of it.

2. Surge the whole city whenever there is a localized surge in a neighborhood. If there is a major event downtown and I get stuck out in the suburbs, why would I want to take one of the dozens of suburb requests instead of driving downtown to get in on the surged-pricing action. Every driver turns these rides down in lieu of going where the action is, so why not make it better for the riders and drivers by slightly augmenting the whole area with a small increase, and wherever there is a drastic localized need, continue with a more pronounced surge? I am positive that riders would prefer a 25% increase in rate to actually get a ride, rather than a normal priced ride that never gets accepted, or gets dropped halfway through the pickup once the driver figures out that they will make better money somewhere else.

Things to think about...


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> I'm of two minds about the ratings changes.
> 1. It gives me a bit more power to eat a 1* when I need to.


Excellent point! I'll now how greater freedom & incentive to yell "_F/O!_" to a paxhole.


----------



## 240BIGWINO (Jul 1, 2018)

AlteredBeast said:


> Good changes, but there are still a lot to go:
> 
> 1. Bring back estimated ride time. They are showing me all my estimated pick-up distance times again, but have permanently disabled the ability to see how long a ride will be. I drove 15 minutes out of desperation for rides last night, only to arrive and see that ride was only going to last 9 minutes, ended up paying me $3.60. Not worth my time, or the fact that I ended up in the suburbs because of it.
> 
> ...


Every request is getting picked up. You're totally underestimating the number of ants.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

240BIGWINO said:


> Every request is getting picked up. You're totally underestimating the number of ants.


You'd be surprised. When I pick some of those unfortunate souls up (when I am too far away from a hotspot to get there in time before the surge ends), I ask them how many requests they had to make or how many times they got dropped after being accepted. Typically is more than 2 or 3. Pax will eventually get frustrated by drops and waiting on drivers who cancel on them and either switch to Uber or...heaven forbid, a taxi. Lyft will do themselves, drivers, and pax to do a city-wide surge on all rides whenever there is a huge surge localized in the city.


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> https://thehub.lyft.com/blog/driven-by-you
> 
> View attachment 273819
> View attachment 273820


So now every 100 rides I get an IDGAF ride.....awesome

We all need one of those..


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

This will definitely give my rating a boost. According to their e-mail sent out last week and the number of rides given, only 36% of people rated me. All ratings were 5 stars except one that was a 3 star and because of that one rating it dropped me.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

Finally Lyft does something right. My rating has taken dump lately even though I provide good service since most of my rides are uneventful. For most pax uneventful is fine, but then you have some pax who want to be entertained to get 5 stars. I see it if the pax doesn’t take the time to complain then there was nothing to complain about and I should get 5 stars. 

Also liking the default tipping option


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Some of you still missing the point.
5 stars don't pay the bills.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...oQCQ&usg=AOvVaw2ClkEyogHyYpD6PO_0uZ5M&ampcf=1

I like that pax can set an auto-tip up in the app


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

Dice Man said:


> Some of you still missing the point.
> 5 stars don't pay the bills.


The auto tipping feature does.

Stars may indirectly affect your ability to pay bills, such as if you fall below 4.6. Also, ratings may affect who is prioritized for high PT or premium trips if you are in a cluster of cars.


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

Are the tipping changes live now for anyone? I'm not seeing any changes on my passenger app yet.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Brunch said:


> Are the tipping changes live now for anyone? I'm not seeing any changes on my passenger app yet.


If you read the article, it says they are looking to implement in December.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

hulksmash said:


> The auto tipping feature does.
> 
> Stars may indirectly affect your ability to pay bills, such as if you fall below 4.6. Also, ratings may affect who is prioritized for high PT or premium trips if you are in a cluster of cars.


I think autotipping is a misleading word.
Let's wait and see.
I am always on 4.9 range on both Uand L, drivers with lower rating make the same money as me.



Mista T said:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...oQCQ&usg=AOvVaw2ClkEyogHyYpD6PO_0uZ5M&ampcf=1
> 
> I like that pax can set an auto-tip up in the app


Which idiot passenger will automatically pay a tip, if he didn't like the ride, he will ask for his money back.
Let's wait and see, it is not clear yet.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

dctcmn said:


> View attachment 273819


_*"Helping you earn more"*_
I fail to see the section where Lyft said they're raising rates for drivers. Everything else is, "meh."


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

The tipping choice will be changed to a percentage rather than a dollar amount...


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Dice Man said:


> Some of you still missing the point. 5 stars don't pay the bills.


Who does this job to pay bills? LOL! Anyway, deactivation wouldn't _pay bills_ either. 



Brunch said:


> The tipping choice will be changed to a percentage rather than a dollar amount...


That could hurt tips. It's not unusual to get a $5 tip added to a $10 ride. With the "25% option," you'll now only get half, yet the rider will be feeling really generous.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> That could hurt tips. It's not unusual to get a $5 tip added to a $10 ride. With the "25% option," you'll now only get half, yet the rider will be feeling really generous.


Agreed


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> That could hurt tips. It's not unusual to get a $5 tip added to a $10 ride. With the "25% option," you'll now only get half, yet the rider will be feeling really generous.


I agree as well... With the example given, that driver is probably getting a little over $3 for that ride. Was it worth their time to pick them up without a good tip? No.

It might work out okay... It's just those really short trips that really should be tipping 40+%


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Dice Man said:


> Some of you still missing the point.
> 5 stars don't pay the bills.


But does a lower rating financially hurt us in any way?



Dice Man said:


> I think autotipping is a misleading word.
> Let's wait and see.
> I am always on 4.9 range on both Uand L, drivers with lower rating make the same money as me.
> 
> ...


Why does Lyft always say that "Drivers" are asking for these things? Do any of you go to driver meetings and hear what other drivers want?


----------



## theLaw (Jul 4, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> I'm one of those *who believes that driver rating does provide some weight in the dispatch algo*, so if this change results in more drivers having a similar rating to me, then it's a net negative for me.


Is this evidence based, or just a gut feeling?


----------



## 240BIGWINO (Jul 1, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Who does this job to pay bills? LOL! Anyway, deactivation wouldn't _pay bills_ either.
> 
> That could hurt tips. It's not unusual to get a $5 tip added to a $10 ride. With the "25% option," you'll now only get half, yet the rider will be feeling really generous.


I'm sure the percentages are based on what the pax paid, not the drivers earnings. Since Lyft takes about half it will work out about the same, only hopefully more often as expectations are raised on those tippers giving a dollar or two.


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

It appears the tips in percentages will only be an option for the auto-tipping people...


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Long as percentage is only an option for those that choose it I don't mind too much. Don't see any reason why this was necessary when 1 through 5 dollars a solid option for getting tips or just add in your own number. I feel like this is just marketing shit to try to get college yungins to tip a dollar sometimes.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

AllenChicago said:


> Why does Lyft always say that "Drivers" are asking for these things? Do any of you go to driver meetings and hear what other drivers want?


Uber said drivers asked for Charlotte Surge too...


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

The selected ants that go to their promotional events ask for this. 

I've never been to a driver's meeting, but obviously almost nobody that posts here goes to them. Maybe if we went to these things that would be like the effect of getting into a union and changing everything. Maybe?


----------



## 240BIGWINO (Jul 1, 2018)

Tipping by percentage will increase the overall dollars received from tippers. Many tippers are tipping under 15% with the whole dollar tipping who might never tip under that or even under 20% by percentage.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

theLaw said:


> Is this evidence based, or just a gut feeling?


Evidence based. Always.

Lyft's software engineers have a blog (Engineering and Data Science tend to have the best content for this). You'll be amazed at the info you can pick up from it.

In all of the things that I've read, they've never come out and admitted that driver rating (or pax rating) carries weight in the algo (probably for legal reasons). They have absolutely said that proximity is not the only factor in the dispatch formula. Uber has stated that there are 500+ inputs that carry weight in their dispatch formula. Lyft's dispatch system appears to be simpler than Uber's, but they are clear that proximity is not the only factor in deciding which pings to send to which driver.

Based off of the info in the blog and various YouTube lectures from Uber & Lyft engineers, I've tested a few things. For the last 5,000+ rides, I've driven at the same times on the same days due to other work I have. I start and end my day at the same place at the same times. For the last 3,000+ rides I've focused my experimenting on Lyft, because their dispatch system presents as more straightforward, more predictable and is less dynamic than Uber's. Obviously, I don't have a huge data pool to pull from as I'm just one driver (pooling driver data would be an area where a high functioning, data- driven driver trade association would be helpful).

I currently see the dispatch system as functioning as follows (of course, this could change tomorrow):

*1. Proximity to pax carries the greatest weight.* Proximity is measured in minutes, not physical distance. Proximity is most likely expressed in whole minutes (not minutes and seconds-- meaning that a driver 37 seconds away and a driver 57 seconds away will carry the same proximity weight). There may be proximity ranges that carry the same weight (1-3 minutes away may carry the same weight in the algo-- I don't KNOW this, but I suspect it may be true in low demand/high supply situations).

*2. When two or more drivers carry the same proximity weight, the algo makes choices. *This is where we get into the weeds and the conjecture begins. For me, it's always best to frame conjecture within the scope of the question-- "What is the purpose behind the dispatch system?" Again, it's conjecture, but it's not controversial to suggest that it's no different than any other company that uses IC's-- 1. Profit for Lyft. 2. Passenger retention. 3. Retention of desired contractors.-- this is where weighting a driver's rating becomes useful. I'm not saying it carries enormous weight in the algo, but it wouldn't make sense to give it no weight either.

*3. Of course, this is all things being equal.* People here are going to list examples that appear to counter this model. I think I can give reasons for quite a few of those examples that keep the model intact. Or I could be completely wrong and I'll start building another, more accurate model-- which is also a good thing.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Shit drivers who can't keep their rating up need to removed. Helping those terrible drivers makes the platform worse.


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

I actually have been noticing tips with odd numbered cents all of the sudden for a few months now. It might have been in beta for a while, and honestly, I feel like I have been earning more in tips overall over the last few months


----------



## theLaw (Jul 4, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> *Evidence based*. Always.
> 
> They have absolutely said that proximity is *not the only factor in the dispatch formula*. Uber has stated that there are 500+ inputs that carry weight in their dispatch formula.


I disagree with your use of the term "evidence based" as nearly all of your claim was simply speculation, but we never agreed on terms, so it's a moot point.

It's possible that the rating effects your potential for more requests, but just rounded up or down, so a 4.94 might as well be a 4.85. Both companies have also never indicated (with behaviour) that those higher ratings are more valuable to them beyond a 4.8 (claimed driver average).


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

theLaw said:


> I disagree with your use of the term "evidence based" as nearly all of your claim was simply speculation, but we never agreed on terms, so it's a moot point.
> 
> It's possible that the rating effects your potential for more requests, but just rounded up or down, so a 4.94 might as well be a 4.85. Both companies have also never indicated (with behaviour) that those higher ratings are more valuable to them beyond a 4.8 (claimed driver average).


TBF, the choices you gave me were "evidence based" or "just a gut feeling".



theLaw said:


> Is this evidence based, or just a gut feeling?


It's certainly evidence _based-- _much more so than just a gut feeling anyway. Lyft's software engineering blogs and Uber's engineering lectures are the evidence I'm basing my assumptions (which I openly admit are speculative).

I tried to track my ratings vs pings per hour for a while during 2017Q4 and 2018Q1, but my ratings were too stable and the market supply/demand was too volatile for me to track (due to winter weather), so I wasn't getting meaningful data and abandoned the effort. It's part of the problem of only having a limited data set for one driver. In the end, the knowledge wasn't going to make me any more money, because my ratings average are at the top of the scale. I'm not going to purposely tank my ratings to test a theory.

Still, I take your point. There's nothing definitive about my post. You'd need a much larger group of drivers working in the same market to stress test the dispatch tendencies to establish causation.


----------



## theLaw (Jul 4, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> TBF, the choices you gave me were "evidence based" or "just a gut feeling".
> 
> It's part of the problem of only having a limited data set for one driver.


Fair point.

I often wonder what patterns that I'm seeing as a part-time driver vs someone who drives for 60+hrs/week, and I also ask pax about their experiences only to find a wide range of "patterns" from their end as well.


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

I normally don't check the percentage of people who tip... This last week was much higher at 70%. Seems strange that it was only 36-37% the week before.


----------



## SRGuy (May 17, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> Who does this job to pay bills? LOL! Anyway, deactivation wouldn't _pay bills_ either.


I do a lot of long rides on Lyft, mainly business travelers, and they typically drop a Hamilton.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

I have heen driving for Lyft (only) since April. It has been very challenging to stay in the game as Prime Time was being killed off.

I absolutely refuse to work bars, and turn down a lot of calls early Saturday/Sunday mornings, because I'm sick of the bullshit drunkards put us through! Not worth the minimum fare whatsoever.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

AlteredBeast said:


> Good changes, but there are still a lot to go:
> 
> 1. Bring back estimated ride time. They are showing me all my estimated pick-up distance times again, but have permanently disabled the ability to see how long a ride will be. I drove 15 minutes out of desperation for rides last night, only to arrive and see that ride was only going to last 9 minutes, ended up paying me $3.60. Not worth my time, or the fact that I ended up in the suburbs because of it.
> Things to think about...


That's the point. You wouldn't take crap rides if you know their crap.



FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I have heen driving for Lyft (only) since April. It has been very challenging to stay in the game as Prime Time was being killed off.
> 
> I absolutely refuse to work bars, and turn down a lot of calls early Saturday/Sunday mornings, because I'm sick of the bullshit drunkards put us through! Not worth the minimum fare whatsoever.


Yes, i've learned the drunkiees aren't worth it long ago. I used to love late nights because i thought no traffic. But the few drivers out are often drunk and you don't get paid extra to deal with a car full of drunkies.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Lyft is hoping that this upgrade will increase drivers’ tips and thereby reduce drivers’ demand for increased pay. Band aid on a severed artery.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> Lyft is hoping that this upgrade will increase drivers' tips and thereby reduce drivers' demand for increased pay. Band aid on a severed artery.


What ever works! My pay went way up after Uber ratified tipping, but I don't drive for it anymore.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> What ever works! My pay went way up after Uber ratified tipping, but I don't drive for it anymore.


Why you drive for lyft not uber?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Nonya busy said:


> Why you drive for lyft not uber?


Banned, for hating on Uber Support, over the phone.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

SRGuy said:


> I do a lot of long rides on Lyft, mainly business travelers, and they typically drop a Hamilton.


And then the alarm clock rings and you wake up.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

What is so important about a high rating? Somebody please explain this to me. I feel like a complete moron because I simply don’t understand the importance of a high rating? Will I get more tips with a high rating? Maybe Lyft will send me longer rides? Maybe jump the queue @ the airport? Will I get better incentives from daddy Lyft? Help me out here, I must be stupid. As of today, I don’t give a flying **** about ratings. I’m a 4.95 btw with about 5k rides.


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

Brunch said:


> I normally don't check the percentage of people who tip... This last week was much higher at 70%. Seems strange that it was only 36-37% the week before.


Correction: I don't normally check the percentage of people who RATE.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

I feel that this new rating will make minimal difference in my current number for the following reasons. 
Lyft states - average of the last 100 trips. Actually, it would have to be - average of the last 100 RATED trips. 
Mathematically, if they averaged the last 100 trips, it would be impossible to have a rating over 4.50 , even if 90% gave you a 5.00.
It stands to reason that Lyft actually means the average of the last 100 RATED trips.
Based on that, I feel that the current rating will only increase by a small margin. However, it is now a fairer way to handle the ratings. A pax that does not rate is satisfied with the ride. This deserves recognition. As another member stated -- just because the paxs does not rate does not mean it was not a 5 star ride.

There is also another post concerning this subject.


----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

SRGuy said:


> I do a lot of long rides on Lyft, mainly business travelers, and they typically drop a Hamilton.


Which one is Hamilton, again?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

gaijinpen said:


> Which one is Hamilton, again?


George Hamilton


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Banned, for hating on Uber Support, over the phone.


What did you say? I've gotten into it with them on the phone.

I also frequently unleash my inner Samuel L Jackson upon Rohit in email


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> Excellent point! I'll now how greater freedom & incentive to yell "_F/O!_" to a paxhole.


Hey....get it on video and play it here


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> _"Passenger forgot to rate? You'll get 5 stars."_
> 
> That's a huge change to the rating system. Many pax who are satisfied with the ride experience don't bother to take time to rate the experience, it's only the paxholes who can't wait to abuse the function.
> With the additional accrual of automated 5 stars, all those manually submitted 1-4 stars will now be dropping off quicker. Even mediocre drivers should be able to maintain a 4.97 or better.
> Lyft will probably raise the bar as well though, and will start to flag drivers who fall below 4.9, rather then 4.8 which is the current low status for maintaining activation.


Except on the rider app it refuses to let you request another Lyft until you decide to tip the driver then it takes you to the ratings screen.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Brunch said:


> The tipping choice will be changed to a percentage rather than a dollar amount...


Yes. $5 tips will become almost unheard of. And the 10% most will select (if they bother--non tippers will still not tip) will not make up for that.


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

FXService said:


> Except on the rider app it refuses to let you request another Lyft until you decide to tip the driver then it takes you to the ratings screen.


Yes , where if the rider chose not to rate the driver before , he got nothing , now he will get 5 stars . Is this thing working ???


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

New2This said:


> What did you say? I've gotten into it with them on the phone.
> 
> I also frequently unleash my inner Samuel L Jackson upon Rohit in email
> 
> ...


If you would please remove the redaction and post* those here*, then I will be happy to indulge your email to Uber.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Tipping- last few days, tips coming in at decimals , and little higher.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Andre Benjamin 6000 said:


> What is so important about a high rating? Somebody please explain this to me. I feel like a complete moron because I simply don't understand the importance of a high rating? Will I get more tips with a high rating? Maybe Lyft will send me longer rides? Maybe jump the queue @ the airport? Will I get better incentives from daddy Lyft? Help me out here, I must be stupid. As of today, I don't give a flying **** about ratings. I'm a 4.95 btw with about 5k rides.


The *theory* is that when 2 or more drivers are in similar proximity to the pax, Lyft's dispatch gives some priority to the drivers with higher ratings over those with lower ratings.

It's just a theory, but it makes complete sense from Lyft's perspective. Why would you send a 4.6* rated driver from 3 minutes away, when you could send a 4.9* driver from 3 minutes away? It's not like this is a difficult command to program, so it would be stupid for Lyft not to do this.


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

Automatic tips from pax? I'm sure they will all be signing up for that one.

How about an automatic lyft gas truck rolling up to our place when were done for the night to fill up our rides for free while were drinking a cold 1?

Hey I'd automatically tip that gas truck driver all day.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

New2This said:


> What did you say? I've gotten into it with them on the phone.
> 
> I also frequently unleash my inner Samuel L Jackson upon Rohit in email
> 
> ...


-----------
Language is a little aggressive to be talking to a computer. All CS responses are usually pre-written and only generally apply to the original subject. 
When the pin is in a spot that is inaccessible for a car, I park close to where the paxs phone GPS indicator is on my phone, ( yellow man waving at me). Most of the public do not understand how the GPS works and the simple fact that when an address is entered the pin is placed in the middle of the piece of property, whether it is a park or a giant office building. The GPS does not know where the front door is nor where the pickup is suppose to be made. That is when the " yellow man" guides me to the paxs.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

It always amazes me how they claim to improve things, yet F it all up at the same time. smh...

They still haven't figured out that if you tip a $ dollar to the waitress, that is an insult.


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Yes. $5 tips will become almost unheard of. And the 10% most will select (if they bother--non tippers will still not tip) will not make up for that.


It was my mistake for posting that info about the tip options switching to a percentage. It appears this will only be the case if the passenger signs up to tip automatically.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Gtown Driver said:


> The selected ants that go to their promotional events ask for this.
> 
> I've never been to a driver's meeting, but obviously almost nobody that posts here goes to them. Maybe if we went to these things that would be like the effect of getting into a union and changing everything. Maybe?


I have begged and pleaded that we form a collective. Not necessarily a union per say.

I will do the leg work. But just never get any folks serious and wanting to do it.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Danny3xd said:


> I have begged and pleaded that we form a collective. Not necessarily a union per say.
> 
> I will do the leg work. But just never get any folks serious and wanting to do it.


I've been thinking about this for quite a while. A driver trade association makes more sense at the current time than a union. But what does that trade association do and how is it marketed? It certainly wouldn't look like a traditional trade association (probably an app based subscription service).

Anyhow, probably a topic for another thread, but there are others out here thinking about the same thing.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Danny3xd said:


> I have begged and pleaded that we form a collective. Not necessarily a union per say.
> 
> I will do the leg work. But just never get any folks serious and wanting to do it.


Whats that little yellow tag under your name, are you a Mod now? Right on.


----------



## SaintCl89 (May 21, 2017)

One of my favorite nights of the summer was when I was totally annoyed at the world and the pax told me he would give me 5 stars for the ride and I told him, “Thanks, I’ll go buy my kids groceries with those 5 stars”. 

So now I’ll be able to do that every 100 rides and I’ll feel like a million bucks at the end.


----------



## OPTIONCB (Feb 20, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> Evidence based. Always.
> 
> Lyft's software engineers have a blog (Engineering and Data Science tend to have the best content for this). You'll be amazed at the info you can pick up from it.
> 
> ...


Totally agree with your assessment. I have about 1,000 rides and I definitely sense due to my rating (4.99) and some comments from email support when I have an issue, that driver rating filters certain favorable events. The support people will often mention 'due to your high rating and favorable comments on the app....' and then they give me what I am asking for (usually some cancel fee etc). so i am sure our rating has something to do with it.



New2This said:


> What did you say? I've gotten into it with them on the phone.
> 
> I also frequently unleash my inner Samuel L Jackson upon Rohit in email
> 
> ...


omg classic. i had a ping once that was on the middle of the DC Beltway. in rush hour.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Gtown Driver said:


> The selected ants that go to their promotional events ask for this.
> 
> I've never been to a driver's meeting, but obviously almost nobody that posts here goes to them. Maybe if we went to these things that would be like the effect of getting into a union and changing everything. Maybe?


________________
I don't know that there are any meetings. Lyft always states that there have been several request for this or that change. Who makes these requests ?? No one that I have ever talked to.

Lyft is definitely making some A+ changes.
People renting a car now have access to express deposits ( effective Nov 30 ) after the rental fee has been earned. 
Yeah !!!!!!! Even though they increased the rental fee $10 the decreased the deductible by $1500.
Now if we can just get them to return the E.T.A. for a trip ----- LOL !!
Thank you , Lyft !


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

mbd said:


> Tipping- last few days, tips coming in at decimals , and little higher.


This thread explains why my tips are higher now...and with decimals. Maybe the "20%" tip button is highlighted in RED for the passenger?



KK2929 said:


> ________________
> I don't know that there are any meetings. Lyft always states that there have been several request for this or that change. Who makes these requests ?? No one that I have ever talked to.
> 
> Lyft is definitely making some A+ changes.
> ...


I'm rejecting so many +10 minute ride requests, it's starting to make me feel bad. Lyft should tell us if the potential passenger is going at least as far as the distance we drive to pick them up. I'll drive for 10 minutes to pick-up if the passenger's ride is at least 10 minutes in duration. With the new fee structure in Chicago (More $$ per minute/Less $$ per mile), I've learned to drive SLOWER, which pays better than before the new fee structure.


----------



## UberEaters (Nov 15, 2018)

dctcmn said:


> https://thehub.lyft.com/blog/driven-by-you
> 
> View attachment 273819
> View attachment 273820


So it will go from automatically no tip to automatically no tip? what a huge improvement! OMG lyft is amaze



AllenChicago said:


> This thread explains why my tips are higher now...and with decimals. Maybe the "20%" tip button is highlighted in RED for the passenger?
> 
> I'm rejecting so many +10 minute ride requests, it's starting to make me feel bad. Lyft should tell us if the potential passenger is going at least as far as the distance we drive to pick them up. I'll drive for 10 minutes to pick-up if the passenger's ride is at least 10 minutes in duration. With the new fee structure in Chicago (More $$ per minute/Less $$ per mile), I've learned to drive SLOWER, which pays better than before the new fee structure.


Only 10 minutes away? If I cancel a 20+ minute trip then I won't get a new one for quite a while....


----------



## SRGuy (May 17, 2016)

KK2929 said:


> ________________
> I don't know that there are any meetings. Lyft always states that there have been several request for this or that change. Who makes these requests ?? No one that I have ever talked to.
> 
> Lyft is definitely making some A+ changes.
> ...


They're also reducing the per mile rate for renters.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

SRGuy said:


> They're also reducing the per mile rate for renters.


------------

I am a renter. I am aware of this change. Frankly, I do not think that much money is generated to the driver by this "per mile" fee. A driver can certainly make it up in one or two trips. No, I do not like it, nor do I like the increase in the rental fee by $10.
However, Lyft could have done several other things to obtain the money they need that would have been more painful for the driver. For me these changes only mean that I will have to do a few mores trips. The plus, I get to drive a one year old car . I get to trash someone else's car.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

KK2929 said:


> ------------
> 
> I am a renter. I am aware of this change. Frankly, I do not think that much money is generated to the driver by this "per mile" fee. A driver can certainly make it up in one or two trips. No, I do not like it, nor do I like the increase in the rental fee by $10.
> However, Lyft could have done several other things to obtain the money they need that would have been more painful for the driver. For me these changes only mean that I will have to do a few mores trips. The plus, I get to drive a one year old car . I get to trash someone else's car.


You are sadly mistaken if you think an .18c a mile decrease is peanuts, especially for someone that has to do a lot of trips like you do. I would suggest you go back and add up all the paid miles you drove on all your trips the past week. If you drive 500 paid miles a week, that's $90, even more if you had any significant number or primetime trips. And there is nothing about reducing prices for pax so that money all goes to Lyft. The $10 rental fee increase should be the least of your worries.


----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

KK2929 said:


> ------------
> 
> I am a renter. I am aware of this change. Frankly, I do not think that much money is generated to the driver by this "per mile" fee. A driver can certainly make it up in one or two trips. No, I do not like it, nor do I like the increase in the rental fee by $10.
> However, Lyft could have done several other things to obtain the money they need that would have been more painful for the driver. For me these changes only mean that I will have to do a few mores trips. The plus, I get to drive a one year old car . I get to trash someone else's car.


You may wanna look at one of the independent ride-hail car rental companies. That way, you'll still get the full earnings per mile, with the added bonuses of instant payout, not having to keep a high AR, and driving for both U and L and any other services you may wanna do.


----------



## SRGuy (May 17, 2016)

KK2929 said:


> ------------
> 
> I am a renter. I am aware of this change. Frankly, I do not think that much money is generated to the driver by this "per mile" fee. A driver can certainly make it up in one or two trips. No, I do not like it, nor do I like the increase in the rental fee by $10.
> However, Lyft could have done several other things to obtain the money they need that would have been more painful for the driver. For me these changes only mean that I will have to do a few mores trips. The plus, I get to drive a one year old car . I get to trash someone else's car.


Maven allows you to drive for both companies and you won't take a hit on mileage rate. Cars are 2015 to 2019. And more important - Maven pays for all maintenance and repairs. Had a tire blowout, called Maven, they preauthorized the charge and tow. Hertz attempts to charge you if a road hazard damages the tire. Does anyone know what happens to the Hertz rentals when they go over 100,000 - straight to auction?


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

hulksmash said:


> You are sadly mistaken if you think an .18c a mile decrease is peanuts, especially for someone that has to do a lot of trips like you do. I would suggest you go back and add up all the paid miles you drove on all your trips the past week. If you drive 500 paid miles a week, that's $90, even more if you had any significant number or primetime trips. And there is nothing about reducing prices for pax so that money all goes to Lyft. The $10 rental fee increase should be the least of your worries.


-----------------
Don't understand your response. First, of course, they are not reducing prices for the paxs. I never said they were. I read that statement from Lyft that they are still charging the fee to pax but only giving part to the driver. Did you read something different ? 
The actual range is $0.05 to $0.18. I do not know what it will be for my area. 
Does it really matter in the larger picture. It is their game and their rules.
No reason to sweat the things that I cannot control.



SRGuy said:


> Maven allows you to drive for both companies and you won't take a hit on mileage rate. Cars are 2015 to 2019. And more important - Maven pays for all maintenance and repairs. Had a tire blowout, called Maven, they preauthorized the charge and tow. Hertz attempts to charge you if a road hazard damages the tire. Does anyone know what happens to the Hertz rentals when they go over 100,000 - straight to auction.
> _______________
> 
> Maven, also, charges $0.25 per mile when you are logged off. No thanks .


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

KK2929 said:


> -----------------
> Don't understand your response. First, of course, they are not reducing prices for the paxs. I never said they were. I read that statement from Lyft that they are still charging the fee to pax but only giving part to the driver. Did you read something different ?
> The actual range is $0.05 to $0.18. I do not know what it will be for my area.
> Does it really matter in the larger picture. It is their game and their rules.
> No reason to sweat the things that I cannot control.


I was responding to your statement that the decrease in mileage is not a big deal. Lyft has done a good job of convincing math challenged drivers that it's not really a big deal, but all you have to do is multiply the decrease in mileage by your average trip miles per week to see what it's really costing you. If your drive 500 miles a week it's costing you somewhere between $25 (at 5c) to $90 (at 18c) extra a week in addition to the $10 rental fee increase.

Just trying to shed some light so you can see how much Lyft is truly bending you over.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

hulksmash said:


> the decrease in mileage is not a big deal.


(agreeing with you)

If it wasn't a big deal, they wouldn't do it.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

hulksmash said:


> I was responding to your statement that the decrease in mileage is not a big deal. Lyft has done a good job of convincing math challenged drivers that it's not really a big deal, but all you have to do is multiply the decrease in mileage by your average trip miles per week to see what it's really costing you. If your drive 500 miles a week it's costing you somewhere between $25 (at 5c) to $90 (at 18c) extra a week in addition to the $10 rental fee increase.
> 
> Just trying to shed some light so you can see how much Lyft is truly bending you over.


---------------------

Inland Empire - your manners and attitude are affected by all the smog in your area. I know you think that you have all the answers but if you do not like my comments , don't read my damn posts. You actually think any of your arguments make a difference. I have not seen any where that Lyft is trying to convince anyone that the difference does not make a difference. Drivers either accept it or they turn in the car. Pretty simple.
The point is --- I DO NOT want to trash my personal car. It is Lyfts game and their rules. I fight the battles that I can win and this is definitely not one of them.
Math challenged - you are not funny nor are your assumptions correct.
Your statement of : _*all you have to do is multiply the decrease in mileage by your average trip miles per week -- *_ would not be correct.
I believe you meant to say - the difference of the old & new rate, multiplied by the weekly miles driven. That figure is the money lost per week.
Oh -- BTW -- Lyft bends me over ??? What an extremely intelligent way to express yourself.


----------



## 240BIGWINO (Jul 1, 2018)

KK2929 said:


> ---------------------
> 
> Inland Empire - your manners and attitude are affected by all the smog in your area. I know you think that you have all the answers but if you do not like my comments , don't read my damn posts. You actually think any of your arguments make a difference. I have not seen any where that Lyft is trying to convince anyone that the difference does not make a difference. Drivers either accept it or they turn in the car. Pretty simple.
> The point is --- I DO NOT want to trash my personal car. It is Lyfts game and their rules. I fight the battles that I can win and this is definitely not one of them.
> ...


1) Buy a second car for $3000 or less to do your Ridesharing in. You will come out way ahead and still keep paxholes out of your personal car.

2) He did calculate it correctly. The $0.05-$0.18 per mile decrease _is_ the difference between the old and new rate, depending on your market. It's clear that math is not your strong suit, you should take this as constructive criticism.

3) You are indeed getting bent over. If you don't see why you should ask a good friend who you know is excellent with numbers to explain to you what your true net pay is.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

UberEaters said:


> So it will go from automatically no tip to automatically no tip? what a huge improvement! OMG lyft is amaze
> 
> Only 10 minutes away? If I cancel a 20+ minute trip then I won't get a new one for quite a while....


Maybe it depends on the DEMAND where you are located? Last week, I turned down 3 ride request in 5 minutes, and accepted the 4th one. This happened around 4pm though. Rush-hour demand is high at that time of day.


----------



## UberEaters (Nov 15, 2018)

AllenChicago said:


> Maybe it depends on the DEMAND where you are located? Last week, I turned down 3 ride request in 5 minutes, and accepted the 4th one. This happened around 4pm though. Rush-hour demand is high at that time of day.


Detroit area but I work in the royal oak area or north of it as I don't like getting shot


----------



## 240BIGWINO (Jul 1, 2018)

UberEaters said:


> Detroit area but I work in the royal oak area or north of it as I don't like getting shot


You might be surprised how easy and steady the work is in the neighborhoods you're afraid of being "shot" in, friend.


----------



## UberEaters (Nov 15, 2018)

240BIGWINO said:


> You might be surprised how easy and steady the work is in the neighborhoods you're afraid of being "shot" in, friend.


I'm not I was joking. I worked detroit, a lot of rude people or women with 10 kids, every trip is short and usually I have to wait 5 minutes or close to it when picking up there


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

man where the **** is this feature. we still dont have it in toronto. I really want the tipping during the ride so i can be like i would love to provide you with extra services but unfortunetly not many of you tip us. Now if you were to tip me in the app right now then I would love to provide you with an aux cord or an iphone charger.


----------

